# I Phone lässt sich nicht Wiederherstellen



## celtx (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mein I Phone mit I Tunes auf die neuste Version updaten, die ist fürs 3g soweit ich weis die Version 4.2.1. Nach einer weile kam eine Fehlermeldung dass das I Phone nicht wiederhergestellt werden kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun kann damit es wieder funktioniert. Hab kein Jailbrake drauf.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hast du es öfter versucht oder nur einmal?
Hast du es mal mit dem DFU-Mode versucht?
http://www.iphonefaq.info/content/2/48/de/wie-komme-ich-in-den-dfu_mode_modus.html

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## celtx (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe es mehrmals probiert und mein I Phone ist auch im DFU Modus.
Geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

*I Phone lässt sich nicht Wiederhers ...*

Hast du mal iTunes neu installiert?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## celtx (16. Juli 2011)

Habe ich gemacht, aber auch damit keinen Erfolg erzielen können.


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn dein Kabel auch noch in Ordnung ist, würde ich dir empfehlen es noch an einem anderen Rechner zu testen. Sonst würde ich sagen sieht es schlecht aus und du solltest dich mal an Apple wenden. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

